
Cucumber Tony vs. Cucumber, getting trolled. A lesson in Internet etiquette - simonmorley
https://discuss.cucumberwifi.io/t/cucumber-vs-cucumber-tony-getting-trolled-a-lesson-in-internet-etiquette/1654
======
simonmorley
As unfortunate lesson to learn, I hope others can benefit from our mistake.

I know a few other companies who've had trademark issues recently. Seemingly,
it's quite simple (and affordable) to avoid.

Anyone else had problems with this? Advice about changing name, github repos
etc?

